# Heart Attack in a Photo



## Dean_Gretsch (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeff G (May 10, 2019)

At least you won die hungry!


----------



## RowdyRay (May 10, 2019)

Jeff beat me to it. I'll have one of each. Lol.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 10, 2019)

I bet their prices are killer too!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 11, 2019)

Lokks lovely...mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fred von den Berg (May 11, 2019)

Mmmmm, lovely saturation (and not just the colours!)


----------



## Warhorse (May 11, 2019)

How can anything that tastes so good, be bad for you?


----------



## pendennis (May 11, 2019)

Just out of the photo is an EMT ambulance.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 11, 2019)

i just drooled on the phone....


----------



## edsland (May 11, 2019)

Yummy


----------



## markjwyatt (May 11, 2019)

1970s nutritional thinking in a title! I'll take on of the Philly chesse steaks, please.


----------



## Ash Telecaster (May 12, 2019)

Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Ron Evers (May 12, 2019)

Gota go start supper now.


----------



## willard3 (May 14, 2019)

I'll have a hot sausage, onions and peppers


----------

